# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Չգիտեմ ինչպես վարվել

## Script

Ինձ շատ պետք են ձեր կարծիքները ու խորհուրդները:
Մի հատ տղա, որին ես մոտ մի կես տարի արդեն ճանաչում եմ սկսեց ուշադրություն դարձնել ինձ ու հետո հրավիրեց ինչ որ տեղ, ես էլ չհրաժարվեցի,բայց չգնացինք որովհետև ես 2 օր հիվանդ էի,ու ինքը իմ հիվանդության ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ ինձ չզանգեց: Այսօր  շատ սիրալիր ու ուշադիրա, ես ուղակի չգիտեմ ինչ մտածեմ, ինչա ինքը սպասում ինձանից ու ինչ ես կարամ իրանից սպասել?

----------


## Dayana

Վայ , էս ինչ բարդ դրությունա ։ Ինքը տեղյակ էր քո հիվանդության մասին ու չէր զանգում ՞  :Xeloq:  Կամ չեր ուզում անհանգստացնել , կամ ուղղակի այնքան էլ լավ բնավորեւթյուն չունի ։ Քանի դեռ ամեն ինչ անհայտ է , ապա հակված եմ մտածել , որ ուղղակի չէր անհանգստացնում ։  Էնպես որ դեռ մի շտապիր բացասակն տրամադրվել , սակայն բացարձակ դրականն էլ կարող է հետագայում վնասել քեզ ։ Խորհուրդ չեմ ուզում տալ , դա լավ բան չէ , առավել ևս , որ հասակակիցներ ենք   :Wink:  Եթե ես լինեի   :Xeloq:  երևի դեռ կսպասեի , մինչև ամեն ինչ ինքն իրեն կպարզվեր  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում ուզում եմ հաջողություն մաղթել  :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինձ շատ պետք են ձեր կարծիքները ու խորհուրդները:
> Մի հատ տղա, որին ես մոտ մի կես տարի արդեն ճանաչում եմ սկսեց ուշադրություն դարձնել ինձ ու հետո հրավիրեց ինչ որ տեղ, ես էլ չհրաժարվեցի,բայց չգնացինք որովհետև ես 2 օր հիվանդ էի,ու ինքը իմ հիվանդության ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ ինձ չզանգեց: Այսօր  շատ սիրալիր ու ուշադիրա, ես ուղակի չգիտեմ ինչ մտածեմ, ինչա ինքը սպասում ինձանից ու ինչ ես կարամ իրանից սպասել?


Կես տարի ճանաչում ես ու քանի որ համաձայնել ես նրա հետ գնալ ինչ որ տեղ, ենթադրում եմ, որ դրական կարծիք ունես նրա մասին: Ըստ այդմ, չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ կես տարի դրականն ու մեկ զանգի բացակայության բացասականը մի փոքր անհեթեթ է իրար հետ համեմատել  :Smile:

----------


## Script

> Կես տարի ճանաչում ես ու քանի որ համաձայնել ես նրա հետ գնալ ինչ որ տեղ, ենթադրում եմ, որ դրական կարծիք ունես նրա մասին: Ըստ այդմ, չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ կես տարի դրականն ու մեկ զանգի բացակայության բացասականը մի փոքր անհեթեթ է իրար հետ համեմատել


Մերսի խորհրդի համար, բայց հասկանում էս, ես իրան գործի բերումով եմ ճանաչում ու շատ քիչ  ենք շփվել իրար հետ, դրա համար եմ կամ ու կացի մեջ:Ես բավականին ուշադիր եմ իրա հանդեպ ու էդ շատ ակնհայտա: Կարծիքս ինչ խոսք դրականա, բայց չեմ հասկանում իրանից ինչ սպասեմ:Միգուցէ իրան ուղակի դուրա գալիս իմ լավ վերաբերմունքը? ու էլ ոչ մի բան:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մերսի խորհրդի համար, բայց հասկանում էս, ես իրան գործի բերումով եմ ճանաչում ու շատ քիչ  ենք շփվել իրար հետ, դրա համար եմ կամ ու կացի մեջ:Ես բավականին ուշադիր եմ իրա հանդեպ ու էդ շատ ակնհայտա: Կարծիքս ինչ խոսք դրականա, բայց չեմ հասկանում իրանից ինչ սպասեմ:Միգուցէ իրան ուղակի դուրա գալիս իմ լավ վերաբերմունքը? ու էլ ոչ մի բան:


Իսկ իր քո նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը ինչիպիսի՞ն է: Հաստատ բացասական չէ, չէ՞: Ժամանակը ամեն ինչ ցույց կտա, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ մեկ զանգի համար կարելի է նեղանալ կամ առավել ևս անհանգստանալ: Շատ հնարավոր է Դայանայի ասած տարբերակը լինի, կամ ասենք ինքն էլ չգիտի, թե ինչպիսին է քո նրա նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը և վախեցել է, որ այդ զանգից դու կարող է կոպիտ ասած «խրտնես»:

----------


## Script

> Իսկ իր քո նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը ինչիպիսի՞ն է: Հաստատ բացասական չէ, չէ՞: Ժամանակը ամեն ինչ ցույց կտա, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ մեկ զանգի համար կարելի է նեղանալ կամ առավել ևս անհանգստանալ: Շատ հնարավոր է Դայանայի ասած տարբերակը լինի, կամ ասենք ինքն էլ չգիտի, թե ինչպիսին է քո նրա նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը և վախեցել է, որ այդ զանգից դու կարող է կոպիտ ասած «խրտնես»:


Մերսի Artgeo ջան, այսպես ասած ինձ «դուխ տվեցիր»  :Smile:

----------


## Mari

Ընդհանրապես,  պետք  չի շատ տրամադրվել, որ  հետո  իզուր  ապրումների  մեջ  չընկնես: Չարժի  նաև  տղայի  ու  այդ  հանդիպման  մասին  անընդհատ  մտածել: Գիտեմ,  մի  քիչ  դժվար  է,  բայց  ոչ  անհնար: Ուղղակի  մարդը  ենթագիտակցաբար  արդեն  իր  համար  պլանավորում  է  այդ  օրվա  սյուժեն, ու  եթե  մի  բան  իր  սպասածի  նման  չի  անցնում,  ընկնում  է  ապրումների  մեջ/սկսում  իրեն  մեղադրել,  կարող  է  մի  բան  այն  չարեցի  և  այլն/: Ինչու՞  քիչ  մտածել  տղայի  մասին: Որովհետև.  երբ  շատ  ես  մտածում  մի  մարդու  մասին,  որին  լավ  չես  ճանաչում,  սկսում  ես  նրան  դրական  հատկանիշներով  օժտել,  այսինքն,  քո  համար  մի  իդեալական  կերպար  ես  ստեղծում,  հետո  պարզվում  է,  որ  այդ  մարդը  շատ  հեռու  է  քո  պատկերացրած  անձից:Լինում  է  նաև  հակառակը /մի  քիչ  քիչ,  բայց  պատահում  է :Smile: /: Երկար  լեկցիայիս  իմաստը  որն  է՝  աշխատի՛ր  լավ  ճանաչել  նրան,  ու  արդեն  կստանաս  քո  հարցի  պատասխանը՝  ինչա  ինքը  սպասում  քեզնից, ու  ինչ  կարաս  դու  սպասես  իրանից:

----------

